# Tales of woe.



## Nightwalker (18/2/16)

Its day 18. I walk into my room to get some juice, and just like a horror movie as a person stumbles onto a mass grave...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## acorn (18/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Its day 18. I walk into my room to get some juice, and just like a horror movie as a person stumbles onto a mass grave...
> View attachment 46085


 D.I.Y...or die

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker (18/2/16)

acorn said:


> D.I.Y...or die


I want to. Just gotta find my "happy spot tank" first


----------



## acorn (18/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I want to. Just gotta find my "happy spot tank" first


 It may take a while, good luck on the never ending search, at least this forum makes it easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (18/2/16)

what tanks have you tried man, and why didn't you like em? Just want to know so I can learn from your mistakes


----------



## Nightwalker (18/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> what tanks have you tried man, and why didn't you like em? Just want to know so I can learn from your mistakes


Crius v3, broken when I got it.
Dolphin ceramic coil. Nothing wrong, but heavvvvvy on juice.
Griffin-rta, best yet. But I broke it.


----------



## NewOobY (18/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Crius v3, broken when I got it.
> Dolphin ceramic coil. Nothing wrong, but heavvvvvy on juice.
> Griffin-rta, best yet. But I broke it.


Dude you are like the unluckiest person ever - or super clumsy - or you have a very strong dog or something like that. Did the vendor not replace the Crius for you?


----------



## Nightwalker (18/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Dude you are like the unluckiest person ever - or super clumsy - or you have a very strong dog or something like that. Did the vendor not replace the Crius for you?


Oh, that's an old past story. I moved on. Sirvape is now the best vendor and have had no troubles with them. So I'll stick with them


----------



## NewOobY (18/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Oh, that's an old past story. I moved on. Sirvape is now the best vendor and have had no troubles with them. So I'll stick with them


kk cool, sorry for bringing up old dirt. Well get another Griff man that tank as you know is awesome. Let the CUD flow freely through you


----------



## Nightwalker (18/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> kk cool, sorry for bringing up old dirt. Well get another Griff man that tank as you know is awesome.


She is. But the diablo rbta is also in my sights..


----------



## NewOobY (18/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> She is. But the diablo rbta is also in my sights..


isn't that like really hard to build on?


----------



## Nightwalker (18/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> isn't that like really hard to build on?


Nope. The new velocity deck is a breeze. Wicking is crucial

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (18/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> isn't that like really hard to build on?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (18/2/16)

Eeek condolences bud !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (18/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Its day 18. I walk into my room to get some juice, and just like a horror movie as a person stumbles onto a mass grave...
> View attachment 46085


 
Just noticed...18 days and on +/- 200ml/3mg ?  I'm still on 9/12mg after almost one year, may I suggest at least 6mg and a tank with good juice economy ?

(*Edit 200ml, wrong calculation)

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (18/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> isn't that like really hard to build on?


Awesome to build on, just the wicking takes a bit of practice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (18/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Awesome to build on, just the wicking takes a bit of practice!


oh yes it's all coming back to me know - you mentioned that was a bit tricky. Thanks for clearing that one up *sharp*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/16)

I'm enjoying my goblin mini so much the flavour that tank produces is flippin amazing and it's been very economical to me at 35w. I'm planning on getting the v2 next month at the Vape meet hopefully someone will have stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (18/2/16)

acorn said:


> Just noticed...18 days and on +/- 200ml/3mg ?  I'm still on 9/12mg after almost one year, may I suggest at least 6mg and a tank with good juice economy ?
> 
> (*Edit 200ml, wrong calculation)


My main juice, the 100ml bottle is 12mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mAlice (19/2/16)

And so my tales of woe start...

Startup is finished, this is my last tank... Around 10ml left of Mystic Nectar - Fruit Fly, +- 6ml left of Hazeworks after 8... PAY DAY IS TOO FAR AWAY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (19/2/16)

So I am not the only one that chucks through juice like a steam train. In my first month of vaping, I went through easy: 8 to 10 bottles of juice, some 20ml some 30ml. Now that I drip at work, mainly, I can see my juice consumption decreasing substantially. Also, as a newbie, we tend to spill or waste by accidently turning atomisers the wrong way around when filling, or knocking juice bottles over. I will say it again: juice is very expensive and I cannot justify spending over R160 for a 30ml bottle. Call me what you like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mAlice (19/2/16)

Waine said:


> ...juice is very expensive and I cannot justify spending over R160 for a 30ml bottle. Call me what you like.



I understand your reasoning, whoever, Craft Vapour makes amazing juices for R170, I recon you should try them as well. I know I wont be buying a bottle every month, but you should treat yourself to a premium import every now and then. The Cosmic Fog and 5Pawns ranges are perfect examples of how far the mixology in vaping can progress! 

Except for Cosmic Fog Cola Gummy... stay away. There is a reason that this juice is being discontinued...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (19/2/16)

Thanks for the tips...The problem is most of the reasonably priced juices at @SirVape are sold out. I guess most folk have the same rationale as me: "Buy the most reasonably priced juice."


----------



## mAlice (19/2/16)

Waine said:


> Thanks for the tips...The problem is most of the reasonably priced juices at @SirVape are sold out. I guess most folk have the same rationale as me: "Buy the most reasonably priced juice."



If you're trying to save money and get off cigs, R5/ml is around the price you want to pay. For me I save around R200 a month if I vape R150-R160 juices vs Cigarettes (Used to smoke 20 stinkies a day @ R42.50 a pack. Marlboro gold). But for me, vaping has turned into a hobby faster than I realized. I suppose just like great beer of wine, you drink it to satisfy that urge in you to sample all the flavour. Everyone has there own reason for vaping, as long as you stay away from big tobacco you're all good! ;P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (19/2/16)

Waine said:


> Thanks for the tips...The problem is most of the reasonably priced juices at @SirVape are sold out. I guess most folk have the same rationale as me: "Buy the most reasonably priced juice."


The vape shack makes some of the best juices from tobacco to fruitninja, check them out on FB


----------



## Waine (19/2/16)

I like to look at my vaping experience as akin to buying a very nice, expensive coffee machine which costs about R15000. Its expensive, but you get amazing coffee. Coffee drinking can even become a hobby in itself. I have spent about this amount - minimum, in a month and a half, on hardware and juice. If I think of it this way I feel better ....LOL....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/2/16)

Waine said:


> I will say it again: juice is very expensive and I cannot justify spending over R160 for a 30ml bottle. Call me what you like.


It cost me R40 (6 flavours pg+vg 0nic) to make a 30ml juice, still needs tweaking cos the strawb was too strong.
Tastes very,very close to Beard #05, mine has no cheesecake.
Maybe its time to call you a "home mixer".

Reactions: Like 1


----------

